# **Update pg3! Betas on the rise :) WTH...I am going to announce this one!



## 2016

I regretted not announcing my last :bfp: (which turned out to be my second ectopic)....so I thought I would not make the same mistake this time and give this bean the fanfare it deserves!!!! :wohoo:

This was the first cycle after the ectopic and a very weird one too....
After months and months of horrible ovary pains almost every day, suddenly this cycle I had none! :shrug: It wasn't even a proper cycle because I didn't technically have :af: it was just the bleeding from the ectopic.

Didn't intend to even try this cycle as we were waiting to have my tubes tested. I indulged in a glass of wine every few days, had some caffiene and just go on with living my life. :flower:
No OPKs, No grapefruit juice, No soy, No linseed, No EPO, No Robitussin and less BD than usual! The only thing I did was temp (so I would know when I ov'd so when I could book the dye test).

9dpo arrives and I decide to test out of the blue....and look what I got!!! :happydance:

Went to the hospital today to get bloods done and they came back as hCG 50, Progesterone 90!!!! And I thought I had low progesterone! :rofl: Well not this cycle. Having more bloods on Wednesday and they need to go up to 83 or more to be considered a healthy pregnancy and not another ectopic. :nope:

I have no idea where my new bean is, but I hope and pray that it's nestled safely in my womb :hugs:

Here is my progression from 9-11 dpo on FRERs. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







9dpo_vs_10_vs_11dpo-vert.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## dreamofabean

Congratulations honey!x


----------



## KatyKat

Huge congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Hunni FXXX for you really tight that baby will be snug in the right spot.


----------



## SBB

Congrats hun I hope this one is a sticky bean, in the right place :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## jane23

Congrats :)


----------



## momtoaz

Congrats!


----------



## louise1302

beautiful progression lines hun im sure little bean is exactly where she should be H&h 9 months xxx


----------



## 2016

Thanks for your wished girls :hugs:

I might stop testing so I don't try drive myself insane trying to work out if 11dpo is doubly dark as 9dpo and 12dpo is doubly dark as 10dpo :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







9dpo_vs_10_vs_11_cs_12_dpo-vert.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pink_bow

congratulations, fx that this little bean goes ad gets snug in the right place xxxx


----------



## kayla's mommy

congrats


----------



## kybaby

Congrats!


----------



## maratobe

congrats sweetheart!!! xxxx


----------



## destinyfaith

congrats hun xx


----------



## jen1604

Congrats sweetie!!xxx


----------



## izzysmummy

Congratulations! Those lines look great! I have had a previous Ectopic and never had a line get darker! SO hopefully all is well and baby is happily hiding in your womb!

Heres to a happy and healthy 9 Months! xx


----------



## welshwarriors

:yellow: Congratz hun :yellow:


----------



## ama

*Well done ! x*


----------



## little_angel

Congratulations hun - wishing you a very very healthy, happy and easy pregnancy xxx


----------



## Josiejo

:happydance: I have a real good feeling this ones a keeper sweetie :happydance:


----------



## Shey

Congrats girlie!


----------



## moochacha

Congrats!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## gills26

Congrats hun! Those are lovely lines! Hope your bloods went well yesterday. When do you get the results? Keep us posted!! Fingers crossed!!!
x


----------



## 2016

Waiting for them to call with results this morning.....EEEEK!!!!


----------



## CandJ

Woooo Congrats!


----------



## 2016

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::wohoo::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

hCG up from 50 to 195 (so a doubling time of 24.45)
Progesterone up from 90 to 115!! 

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::wohoo::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Josiejo

I left a message on your journal, but WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So happy for you love xx


----------



## momtoaz

Great numbers!


----------



## dan-o

OMG!!! I was wondering how you were doing after the ectopic & here you are pregnant again! Massive congrats to you hunny!! xx


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations and wonderful numbers :cloud9:


----------



## gumb69

congratulations x


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats! :)


----------



## andresmummy

Awesome news!!:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Big congrats :D


----------



## 2016

Thanks girls - more bloods tomorrow. Results Thursday. Numbers need to be over 1500...wish me luck. Feeling hopeful because I got a 3+ on a digi yesterday at 4+4 :happydance:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## Whitbit22

Good for you hun!! Thats promising!! :wohoo:


----------



## jo1712

congratulations!! xx


----------



## 2016

Hcg back at 4650!!! :wohoo:

Scan on Tuesday...:happydance:


----------



## Luzelle

Oh wow, your numbers are rising so well. I'm very glad for you! Keep us updated on what happens on the scan, and good luck.


----------



## forget me not

Fabulous news!! xx


----------



## ama

:happydance::happydance::baby: hooray! hope the scan goes fab for u hun :hugs:


----------



## 2016

All is well. *Measuring perfect for dates. *Little flicker heartbeat. *I am in love. :cloud9:

They wouldn't let me have a pic but I don't care - I will never forget that awesome sight! :happydance:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

So over the moon for you!!!!!!! VERY happy all is well!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sumaspikey

Ahhhh it's so lovely to read a happy thread like this - so happy for you, I almost cried! xx


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats hunni that is awesome.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Happy 6 weeks by the way!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MimiUK

Hi 2016

just want to say a huge congrats to you. I know your stress so much. i am just pregnant after an ectopic. The stress is really bad waiting for those betas!! I just got mine back too and gone from 160 to 350 so can join you in a big celebration!!!!! 

I am really please about your scan - what was your beta hcg when you had it? Min is on weds this week to check all is ok!!!!!

I am sooo happy for you!! :happydance::happydance:

Mimi xx


----------



## 2016

Woohoo! Congrats to you too MimiUK! I got a beta of 4650 on the Wednesday and the Scan was not until the following tuesday so I reckon my number must have been about 32000 by then. Best of luck for your scan :hugs:


----------



## MimiUK

Wowzer them are some numbers!! lol 

I calculate that if the increases keep happening then by weds i will be 3000 so should ba able to see something by then. 

Fingers Crossed! 

And a happy and healthy 9 months for you!! xx


----------

